# حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ... تحذير من التعامل مع الشخص المدعو صلاح ديزاين



## داود بن داود (8 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .... أحب ان احذر إخواني من التعامل مع المدعو Salah_design مشرف قسم التحكم الرقمي CNC
الأسم : صلاح مديرس صالح ابو شنب
العمر 42 عام
العنوان: الأردن - الزرقاء - الرصيفه - حي الرشيد - بجانب الفنتوش مول - الخطاط ابو ليلى
وذلك بأنه يتحدث باسم الأمانه والأخوه في الدين ولي عنده مبلغ قدره 917 دولار مقابل تصاميم طلبها .... وموعد استلام حقي من المال 26-7-2012 واليوم 8-8-2012 وإلى الأن التليفون مغلق ولايدخل على المنتدي ولاأدري لماذا لايرد!!؟؟ .... ولكن احب نصيحة اي شخص يريد ان يتعامل معه من قريب او بعيد لأنه شخص نصاب وحدث من قبل انه فعل نفس الفعله مع الأخ محمد واعد. ولكن أقول حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ... لن اسماحه إلى يوم الدين.
​


----------



## boufellaga (8 أغسطس 2012)

ما أصعب هذا


----------



## داود بن داود (8 أغسطس 2012)

*حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل*​


----------



## بلال زبيب (8 أغسطس 2012)

الاخ الكريم 
ادامك الله امين حسبي اله ونعم الوكيل
الرجاء من الاخوه الكرام توخي الحذر في المعاملات النقديه مع الاشخاص في المنتديات كافه
الله لن يضيع لك حقك


----------



## داود بن داود (8 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء أخي بلال ووسع اللهم ارزقاكم بالحلال​


----------



## داود بن داود (9 أغسطس 2012)

محدش شاف المشرف ياجماعه ؟؟؟؟​


----------



## hanysabra (9 أغسطس 2012)

يا اخى ارجوا الا تحكم على الناس اصبر لعل المانع اقوى من ان يجعله يدخل على الانترنت او ان يفتح هاتفه اعطه فرصه وتوقع دائما الخير فلنقل انه معتكف خلال الشهر الكريم ولا يريد ان يخرج من خلوته 
التمسوا الاعذار وان شاء الله يعود ويقول لنا السبب


----------



## داود بن داود (9 أغسطس 2012)

*السلام عليكم .... الأخ الكريم هاني صبره اولا احب اشكرك على مجهودك في دورات الأرت كام وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ..... ثانيا احب اخبر حضرتك اني ارسلت له صديق لي من الأردن وسأل عنه قالوا انه بيفتح بعد الإفطار كل يوم ...وهاتفه مغلق لأنه ليس معه هاتف ثم قال لصديقي برجع اكلمك وراح وما رجع يعني حتى ما عبر الراجل .... ولكن ألا يوجد في الأردن سنترال يتصل منه ... ياأخي يقول انه عنده ظروف وانا اصبر عليه .... لكنه حط راسه في الأرض ولم يبدي اي حوار وانا قاعد اضرب اخماس في اسداس*!!!​


----------



## داود بن داود (10 أغسطس 2012)

محدش شاف المشرف ياجماعه​


----------



## hanysabra (10 أغسطس 2012)

الله المستعان


----------



## egyptian_cnc (11 أغسطس 2012)

ان شاء الله يرجع الحق الى اصحابة


----------



## داود بن داود (11 أغسطس 2012)

ان شاء الله يامصري ... ربنا لاتضيع حق لأخي المسلم قولوا أمين​


----------



## rahmman (12 أغسطس 2012)

االهم لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله


----------



## داود بن داود (16 أغسطس 2012)

اتصلت منذ قليل على المدعو صلاح مديرس صالح ابو شنب الساعة 10 مساءا 16-8-2012 والحمد لله التليفون اتفتح ظل يرن اول مرة للنهاية والمرة الثانيه التليفون مغلق ... لن انسى ان اذكركم حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل​


----------



## moqeem (16 أغسطس 2012)

اخي الغالي داود

صدقني لن يضيع حقك . وسترد الحقوق الاصحابها في الآخرة أن لم يردوها في دنياهم الفانية

دمتم بود


----------



## داود بن داود (16 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء أخي مقيم على ردك ... ونعم والله لن يضيع حقي وسيرده لي مالك الملك الذي يمهل ولايهمل


----------



## hamada.. (20 أغسطس 2012)

تسليم الفلوس اولا ومن ثم تسليم التصميم


----------



## داود بن داود (20 أغسطس 2012)

تمام ياصاحبي​


----------



## منى مون (23 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم اخي
انت تاكدت انه المعلومات صح 
يا اخي مافي انسان بيحكي معلوماته الصحيحه وبيكون عنده نيه انه ينصب 
فتبين الموضوع انت ما بتعرف الظروف عند البشر 
انا متاكد انك انت راح تندم على الحكم المتسرع


----------



## داود بن داود (23 أغسطس 2012)

وكيف اتبين بعد ما ارسلت له شخص وقال بأنه راح يرد علي بعد يوم وهذا اليوم منذ ثلاث اسابيع ؟؟؟؟ ... وكيف اثبت ظروفه وهو يسكر الموبايل والأن بيرن ولايجيب علي؟ الايوجد له اقارب ان كان مريض ؟؟؟

احب اخبر حضرتك بأن اي رقم يرن عليه الأن من مصر يسكر عليه بعد الجرس الأول للنهاية وبعدها يضع الرقم في البلاك لست (المكالمات الغير مرغوب فيها) كيف لي ان اثبت حسن النيه الأن ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## داود بن داود (9 سبتمبر 2012)

هو القسم ده مشرفه فين ياجماعه؟


----------



## osama bin belal (10 سبتمبر 2012)

نسأل الله الهداية


----------

